# Cougars



## fit26 (May 27, 2013)

Please post some Hot Cougar pictures.  I noticed there isn't any picture of them.  Please note I meant Cougars, not Grannies.


----------



## Bowden (May 27, 2013)

Many Cougars are grannies.
Many of them have kids the age of guys that post on this board and grandchildren :-D


----------



## fit26 (May 27, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Many Cougars are grannies.
> Many of them have kids the age of guys that post on this board and grandchildren :-D


I meant women of around above age.  They are hot and experienced.


----------



## rage racing (May 27, 2013)

I will take a 20yr old over a cougar anyday...just sayin


----------



## Bowden (May 27, 2013)

rage racing said:


> I will take a 20yr old over a cougar anyday...just sayin



I wont.
Women between 30 and especially around 45 or so get horny as hell.
Find one with light hair on their arms, not an ape like but fine hair and you have a testosterone fueled horny as hell 30 - 45 year old woman that will screw your brains out.


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 27, 2013)

rage racing said:


> I will take a 20yr old over a cougar anyday...just sayin




^^^ Homosexual


----------



## malk (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (May 27, 2013)

^^^ Typical Welshman


----------



## charley (May 27, 2013)




----------



## LightningRod (May 27, 2013)

charley said:


>


ha!


----------



## fit26 (May 27, 2013)




----------



## malk (May 27, 2013)




----------



## malk (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 27, 2013)

never been a fan of cougars, i dont have an Oedipus complex.........remember him? 

also old women have stinky breath............the cheese is old and mouldy, i dont like saggy, wrinkled, tired old wannabes, people should date their age.....


----------



## XYZ (May 28, 2013)

rage racing said:


> I will take a 20yr old over a cougar anyday...just sayin



Negged.


----------



## fit26 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 28, 2013)




----------



## charley (May 28, 2013)




----------



## malk (May 28, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## seyone (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Watson (May 28, 2013)

i find old pussy like an old t-shirt, it might be still comfy to wear but it looks like shit............im 40 so i wouldnt mind trying 50 yr old pussy.........when im 90.....

jk all lolz


----------



## malk (May 29, 2013)

seyone said:


>



she's worth a go....nice chick,you can tell her pussy will taste good.


----------



## seyone (May 29, 2013)

She looks to have taken good care of that body


----------



## Swfl (May 29, 2013)

seyone said:


>


NOT a cougar she's a dinosaur...


----------



## Swfl (May 29, 2013)

malk said:


>



this is a mummy not a cougar


----------



## SupaSwole (May 29, 2013)




----------



## malk (May 29, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2013)

fit26 said:


>



that pussy looks worse than Stallone at the end of rocky 3..............


----------



## fit26 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

fit26 said:


>


guy looks like he's trying super hard to kill that pussy and she looks bored as hell


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

fit26 said:


>



DAMN!!! That's hot


----------



## fit26 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Jun 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> that pussy looks worse than Stallone at the end of rocky 3..............



And?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)

This one looks like she would hurt young men


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)

Ginger Lynn


----------



## jagbender (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Theboss (Jun 10, 2013)

*cougars*

I like to tame them wild cougars.Call me cougar tamer.


----------



## seyone (Jun 10, 2013)

Theboss said:


> I like to tame them wild cougars.Call me cougar tamer.



I will do no such thing. that is all


----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jun 11, 2013)

this thread reminded me to reup my GH, that is all


----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Jun 11, 2013)

This thread is getting old, pun intended, and has reminded me that I am not a big fan of cougars.


----------

